# Advice for a newbie



## asimpson (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm currently in the Software Development Field, but am getting bored with the office work. The money is good, but I'm not very happy with the field any longer. 

Are there any staffing agencies out there that would help me find jobs in my area. I live in Maurertown, VA, close to Winchester, VA and Northern Virginia/DC. Career Builder didn't seem to find any jobs at all related to the arbour field.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 31, 2008)

*your best bet is to get in the phone book.*

call around and ask if anyone is hiring.not sure about down there but the tree industry has slowed down quite a bit here due to the economy.

you may need to just be thankful you have a steady job and wait it out for now.some of the big companies or municipalities may be able to employ guys full time right now.


----------



## Jbird (Apr 10, 2008)

Come do some recreational treeclimbing down at Lake Anna! It will definately help you tolerate your day job.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Apr 16, 2008)

work is slow right now, we're not getting 40 and I'm in the same general area as you. Keep your job.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Apr 17, 2008)

Give it up..
In my time you either have it, or not. Born not made. 
Believe me, if I was told at birth, this was my path, I would have asked to be put in the special ed class. 
Your life, and your loved ones might depend on your decision.
It was natural for me to get into this. I have no regrets.
Tree work is not a school. IT IS A ...
Fill in the blank anybody.


----------

